
AMA Uncle Bob (Robert C. Martin) - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/i-am-robert-c-martin-uncle-bob-ask-me-anything-cjr7pnh8g000k2cs18o5nhulp
======
fazlerocks
HN mods, is there an issue with this link? Why it's not on the homepage yet?
It happens with all my submissions.

